# The Bald Truth Radio Show > The Bald Truth: Show Archives >  Beard Hair Transplants, What You Need To Know

## tbtadmin

Spencer Kobren, and IAHRS accepted member Dr. William Yates, discuss the viability of beard hair as a donor option for certain hair transplant patients. Subscribe: iTunes (audio) | iTunes (video) | Zune (audio) | Zune (video) | RSS (audio) | RSS (video) Spencer Kobrens The Bald Truth is internationally syndicated through the GFQ Network Spencer [...]Spencer Kobren  Beard Hair Transplants, What You Need To Know is a post from: Hair Loss Show: The Bald Truth



More...

----------


## chrisdav

I feel that Dr Yates comes across as a sincere and genuine guy. Additionally I have also been impressed with the work that he has putting forward to the forum.

Definitely feeling Spencer's idea of a blow out with a 6 pack and bucket of chicken in the next week  :Cool: 

Great show.

----------


## DepressedByHairLoss

It frustrates me though because how many people will these beard hair transplants actually appeal to?  Even hair transplants (which so highly touted and widely advertised) only appeal to less than 10% of the population so I imagine that transplanting hair from a person's beard to their head will only appeal to a small fraction of that.  In my opinion, we really need to focus on hair regrowth technologies that will appeal to the mass of hair loss sufferers and not something like beard hair technology, which will maybe only appeal to like 1% of all hair loss sufferers.  I say this with all due respect though because Dr. Yates seems like a nice guy and I've got massive amounts of respect for Spencer.

----------


## ejj

Hi 

I think beard hair donor appeals to every repair patient, and also everybody who has had a transplant ,and has continued to lose hair due to mpb . 

Scalp donor is a limited resource ,so is beard donor so basically it gives just that little bit more to work with and hopefully finish the restoration 

More and more Drs like Dr Yates are embracing beard as donor and i think in time it will be accepted throughtout the industry as additional donor for suitable candidates  

Regards 
ejj

----------


## Spex

Great show and interview with Dr Y  :Cool:

----------


## Artista

Ive been impressed with Dr Yates from the first interview. The work that Dr Yates has done  is even more impressive. I am confident that Dr Yates use of beard hair is a good use.

----------


## wylie

Just listened to the show, interesting. Glad to hear Dr. Yates is now beginning to practice beard hair transplantation, but the maximum number of grafts under the jawline is at least 5000 grafts in patients with a medium to fairly dense beard, as mine is, more than twice the 2K max. quoted by Dr. Yates. 

I've had 5k grafts, all under the jawline, and most of my below jawline grafts have been used up (I only have to shave under the jawline about twice a week, but can get by only once) Dr. Umar gets up to 1500 beard grafts in one day, and I have noticed that the beard hair gets around to flattening out and looking more like scalp hair after about a year. Initially you can see that beard has a far more wiry appearance than scalp hair, but seems to straighten out. I'm guessing the action of just combing it, and growing it longer will ultimately train it somewhat to be more straight. It is unnoticeable blended with scalp hair. 

Speaking only for myself, I had almost zero scalp hair to draw from after multiple strips in the mid 90's, and was cursed with hideous 'mini grafts'. I was completely disfigured and had no scalp left. Dr. Umar used 1500 scalp to repair the hairline (all I had available), and 5K beard around the plugs (none in crown, it is bald and remains virgin territory and the least of my problems) so beard hair is a genuine lifesaver for formerly hopeless patients like myself. I was hopeless from around 1998 (when I gave up ever looking normal again) until 2008, when I first heard about beard hair. My first surgery was in 2010, and I just had my 4th surgery Sept. 2012.

----------


## ejj

I agree Wylie , ive had 3k so far , and plan on another 3 k to finish my repair completely 

regards 

ejj

----------

